# New to board, would like help with husbands lab results



## wicka1 (Sep 21, 2010)

My husband recently had a thyroid panel done . Some of his symptoms are anxiety and panic , depression, has always been unable to gain weight until recently (5'11" and runs between 135-140, seemed to gain 20 lbs overnight), high blood pressure and high pulse (resting over 100) fatigue, weakness,muscle aches, insomnia and many more. Here are his latest results:

TSH 2.03 (.35-4.0)
Free T4 - .94 (.80-1.9)
Free T3- 3.4 (1.8-4.2)
Thyroglobulin 28.7 (0.5-55.0)
Thyroglob AB <20 (0-40)
Thyroid Peroxid 11 (0-34)
Vit D- 25 (40-100) (Supplementing with 3000 IU's of D3)

In the past 3 years his TSH levels have been:

04/2007 
TSH 2.62
T4 5.2 (4.5-12.5)
T3 Uptake 31 (24-39)

10/2007
TSH 3.26

03/2008
TSH 1.99

01/2009 
TSH 2.22

07/2010
TSH 1.19

Thanks for your help!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Has his testosterone been checked?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your husbands labs look good. Might check other health issues that share his symptoms. Not all symptoms are due to thyroid, especially when thyroid levels are within Labs. Thyroid treatment is not a 100% guarantee to cure symptoms, especially if something else might be going on.

Diagnose of anything takes time and patients, and a lot of tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wicka1 said:


> My husband recently had a thyroid panel done . Some of his symptoms are anxiety and panic , depression, has always been unable to gain weight until recently (5'11" and runs between 135-140, seemed to gain 20 lbs overnight), high blood pressure and high pulse (resting over 100) fatigue, weakness,muscle aches, insomnia and many more. Here are his latest results:
> 
> TSH 2.03 (.35-4.0)
> Free T4 - .94 (.80-1.9)
> ...


I believe there is something going on as evidenced by presence of antibodies. I think he is hyper because the FT3 is moving up from mid-range and the FT4 rather low indicating rapid conversion.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) would settle that issue. It is a simple lab test and the healthy patient should have none at all. If they do, they are hyper.


----------

